# kunstköder für ca. 50 euro



## insomnium16 (1. November 2011)

hey leute
ich möchte mir für den nächsten schwedenurlaub kündstköder für insgesamt ca. 50-60 euro zulegen also spinner hab ich noch ein paar aber wobbler und gummifische wären noch gut. ich möchte allerdings auch keinen schrott kaufen aber auch nicht mein ganzen budget für 2 wobbler rauswerfen und die dann im see zurücklassen
liebe grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Illex Chubby und ein Illex Minor


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Wobbler: Rapala Husky Jerk, Rapala X Rap, Rapala Super Shad Rap
Gummifische: Lunker City (Salt) Shaker, Kopyto Relax
Blinker: DAM EffZett
Spinner: Balzer Colonel (Duo)

Größen und Farben kannst du dir nach Bedarf raussuchen. 
Die Köder sind hauptsächlich zur Barsch und Hechtjagd empfehlenswert, die Gummis auch für Zander


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Wobbler: [...] Rapala X Rap, Rapala Super Shad Rap
> Gummifische: [...]Kopyto Relax
> Blinker: DAM EffZett
> [...]


 
Das wären auch meine Tipps gewesen. Den Zalt würde ich noch zusätzlich ins Rennen werfen. 
Interessant wären eventuell noch deine verwendeten Ruten - manche Super-Hechtköder fliegen dann ja eventuell schon raus 
Man kann auch gut versuchen eine kleine Wobblersammlung (hier im Board oder auch in der Bucht) für kleines Geld gebraucht zu kaufen, besonders da die genannten Modelle recht häufig verhökert werden - sind halt auch Klassiker. Da kann man schonmal für 30 Öcken so 5-6 stk kriegen und hat noch 20-30 Euronen für nen paar Gummis und Kleinkram.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Illex wurde ja bereits zu recht genannt.:m
Nur bei deinem Budget wirst du nicht mehr als 3-4 KuKös 
bekommen.
An unserem Gewässer laufen die Sandras super.Mit deinem
Etat könntest du mit den Gummis einen weiten Bereich abdecken,so auch z.B. auf schöne Barsche.
Auch würde dann ein Abriss nicht so wehe tun.:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Illex Chubby und ein Illex Minor





daci7 schrieb:


> Den Zalt würde ich noch zusätzlich ins Rennen werfen.



Sehr gute Köder, das bezweifelt niemand. Aber bei diesen "Klunkern" ist das Limit sehr schnell erschöpft und der TE fährt mit drei oder vier Ködern in den Urlaub. 
Und wir wissen alle wie schnell man gerade mal so ein, zwei oder drei Köder Neptun oder Petrus opfert...




FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Wobbler: Rapala Husky Jerk, Rapala X Rap, Rapala Super Shad Rap



Sehr gute Köder, preislich im Mittel. Und vor allem: bei vielen Shops im Moment zu Sonderpreisen zu bekommen. Hier muß man halt die Weiten des WWW durchforsten...



Meine Auswahl bzw. Empfehlungen:

Blinker: 
Effzett Blinker (ab ca. 2€/st)

Spinner: 
Balzer Cononel (Ab ca. 1,20€/st.)

Beide Kunstköder fische ich seit Jahren und die älteren hier werden es bestätigen: die haben vor 20 Jahren gefangen und machen das auch noch in der Zukunft. Und die Köder sind (zumindestens in den einfachen Ausführungen) bei nahezu jedem Händler zu bekommen.

Wobbler: 
Taipan  (Ab ca. 4€/st)    
Doiyo`s (Ab ca. 5€/St)

Beides relativ neu am Markt. Aber gute Qualität, gute Laufeigenschaften und vor allem: ein fairer Preis!
Ich fische Wobbler von beiden Anbietern und bin sehr zufrieden.

Shad`s: 
Iron-Claw-Breakdancer (ab ca. 3€/Paket)

Relax Kopyto (Ab ca. 2,50€/Paket)

Profi Blinker (Ab ca. 3,50€/Paket)

Bei den Shads kommen aber noch die Kosten für Bleiköpfe dazu. Da könnte u.U. deinen Preisrahmen schnell sprengen.
Die Suche bei Ebay nach diesen Ködern könnte erfolgreich sein.
Es gibt Shad´s aus dem "No-Name Bereich" die auch sehr gut laufen.

Grundsätzlich muß man keinen der neuartigen Super-Duper-Hyper Köder haben um Fisch zu fangen. Wenn man einen Illex im Wasser hängen lässt, sind 20€ weg... Und wenn das VOR einem gefangenen Fisch passiert ist das mehr als ärgerlich.

Bei meiner Auswahl bin ich in erster Linie vom finanziellen Budget des TE und dann von meiner Erfahrungen ausgegangen.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein oder zwei Köderfisch-Systeme mit in deine Einkaufsliste mit einschließen. Die kosten nicht die Welt und oft ist ein toter KöFi am System fängiger als ein Kunstköder.

Ach so: versuche besser so viele Köder als erstes bei den Händlern bei dir vor Ort zu bekommen, da sparst du schonmal die Versandkosten.


----------



## Düser (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Ganz klar: ein Chubby ist gut, doch für diese Jahreszeit, mMn. viel zu flach laufend!
Also, einen Zalt, auf jeden fall Shaker, ob 11cm, oder 7cm liegt in deiner Hand, für Hecht auf jeden Fall die 11cm...
Die Rapalas sind bewährt, nur nicht meine Lieblinge. Die Illex' laufen sicher auch gut, vielleicht besser, nur bedeutend teurer... Wunderbar ist immer ein 5er Agila Mepps, besser ein Giant Killer! Die Hechte lieben ihn...
Ansonsten 2 Effzett oder noch einen Heinzblinker, und weg sind die 50€


----------



## insomnium16 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

hey
erstmal danke für die vielen antworten 
werde mich denke mal größtenteils auf spinner und blinker beschränken und so 2,3 wobbler holen was haltet ihr von so etwas http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...zer-colonel-sortiment-zander-hecht/detail.jsf
ich mein für 19 euro kann man nicht so viel falsch machen oder ?


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Guck mal nei ebay nach river2sea wobblern usw.
Sehr billig aber es steckt was hinter.


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Sehr gute Köder, das bezweifelt niemand.  Aber bei diesen "Klunkern" ist das Limit sehr schnell erschöpft und der  TE fährt mit drei oder vier Ködern in den Urlaub.
> Und wir wissen alle wie schnell man gerade mal so ein, zwei oder drei Köder Neptun oder Petrus opfert...



Daher mein Tipp, versuch dir ne kleine Wobblersammlung gebraucht zu ersteigern 




insomnium16 schrieb:


> hey
> erstmal danke für die vielen antworten
> werde mich denke mal größtenteils auf spinner und blinker beschränken und so 2,3 wobbler holen was haltet ihr von so etwas http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...zer-colonel-sortiment-zander-hecht/detail.jsf
> ich mein für 19 euro kann man nicht so viel falsch machen oder ?



Für Hecht würd ich die Gummis schon ein wenig größer wählen. Natürlich wirst du auch darauf welche fangen können 
Außerdem kann ich dir wenig zur Qualität der Köpfe und Haken sagen ...


----------



## acker (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Was wäre denn der Zielfisch ?


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Wenn dein Budget tatsächlich so begrenzt ist, lass die Finger von den  Edelschmieden wie Illex, Zalt & Co. Sieh lieber zu, dass du für  verschiedene Einsätze genug Köder hast, also z.B. Flach- _und_ Tiefläufer; Gummis, diverse Jigköpfe in versch. Gewichten; Wobbler _und_ Blechköder.

Zaltnachbauten kriegst du hier. Sehen nicht ganz so hip aus wie das Original, gibt auch nur 2 schwimmende Versionen, aber die laufen genauso wie die 'Echten'.

In den sehr dunklen, südschwedischen Seen (falls das dein Ziel ist) liefen Gummifische in weiß, weiß-blau, grundsätzlich eben helle Köder recht gut, kosten auch nicht die Welt. Ansonsten war alles hip, was hell, grell, laut, eben auffällig ist, starke Vibrationen macht, usw.


----------



## insomnium16 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

also es geht nach südschweden und zielfisch ist vorallem barsch aber auch hecht


----------



## Angelkönig2010 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Was ist ein Heinzblinker? Frage an Düser


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*



insomnium16 schrieb:


> also es geht nach südschweden und zielfisch ist vorallem barsch aber auch hecht



Was für Gerät verwendest du?
Willst du beide Arten gleichzeitig befischen und bei den Ködergrößen sowohl nach oben als auch unten Abstriche machen, oder brauchst du ein ganzes Sortiment Barsch- und ein Sortiment Hechtköder?

Hast du nen ebay und nen Paypal Account/Kreditkarte (bzw. dein vater,großer Bruder/Cousin etc.)? Wenn ja, dann kannst du mich, falls ich hier nichtmehr reingucke, per pn dran erinnern, dass ich dir mit Rapalas helfe


----------



## Angelkönig2010 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Düser kanst du mir antworten


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Ohne Worte...

 Heintz Blinker


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*



Angelkönig2010 schrieb:


> Düser kanst du mir antworten


 
Vielleicht kann es Google ja 


50 Euronen ist schon nicht ganz einfach, da nen komplettes Equipment für Barsch und Hecht aus dem Boden zu stampfen.
Wenn ich mit nem prall gefüllten Plano 759 ans Wasser gehe, dann habe ich da gut Köder für einige 100 Euro drin (könnte auch 4-stellig sein, will lieber nicht genau nachrechnen). Aber alles, was dann für jede Situation passen könnte, habe ich dann noch nicht dabei.

Du wirst dann Kompromisse eingehen müssen. 

Wurde ja schon genannt - Klassiker.

Mein Tip:

Effzett Blinker in kupfer, silber und Gold in 16 und 30g.
Ein guter Barsch nimmt den 16-er Effzett locker und Hechte sagen zu den 30-igern auch nicht nein.

Mepps-Spinner in Größe 3 und 5 in den Farben silber, kupfer und firetiger.

Wenn Dir das Kunstköderangeln noch nicht sonderlich vertraut ist, solltest Du vielleicht die Finger von GuFis erst einmal lassen. Sie lassen sich wesentlich schwieriger fischen als Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler. Wenn Du Dir jetzt auf Deuwel komm raus irgendwelche GuFi Sets kaufst, dann wirst Du mehr Frust kaufen, als alles andere. Ein weiteres Problem ist, das Du bei den meisten Online-Shops die GuFis nur in größeren Mengen kaufen kannst. Da gehen diverse Farben und diverse Größen dieser Farben ganz gut in die Kohle.

Besorg Dir noch ein paar gute und kostengünstige Wobbler. 
Möglichkeiten wurden Dir ja schon genannt.

Stahlvorfächer nicht vergessen.


----------



## insomnium16 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

@ Lorenz also Rute hat 12-30 gr Wurfgewicht und paypal hab ich leider nicht^^
werde dann denke die sache mit den gummifischen lassen und lieber paar gescheite spinner und blinker holen meint ihr ich brauch dann überhaupt noch wobbler oder bin ich mit 20 spinnern und blinkern nit besser beraten als mit noch 4 billig wobblern und nur 10 spinnern/blinkern


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Auf jeden Fall kannst Du mit Spinnern und Blinkern auch gut fangen. Reisst Dir einer ab, gehen auch nicht gleich Unsummen verloren.

Bei Deiner Rute (wäre auch noch gut, wenn man wüßte, was es für eine ist), ist die Köderwahl ja nur auch schon wieder ein wenig eingeschränkter. Wie lang ist denn die Rute? Teleskop oder Steckrute - Hersteller und Typenbezeichnung?

Hier solltest Du die 30g Effzett-Blinker lassen und gegen 22g austauschen. Bei Spinnern solltest Du es vielleicht bei Größe 4 gut sein lassen (Ein 5-er Mepps macht nen ganz guten Druck unter Wasser)

Ob auch Wobbler? Musst Du für Dich entscheiden. Einen großen Zalt z.B. kannst Du mit Deiner Rute gar nicht effektiv fischen, bzw. brauchbar auswerfen. Hier solltest Du max nen 11 cm Rapalla Jointed dranhängen - obwohl die Rute mit dem Einholen wohl auch überfordert sein wird.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde es bei Blinkern und Spinnern belassen. Sie fangen, lassen sich einfach fischen und vermeiden somit unnötigen Frust.


----------



## insomnium16 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

ja rute ist ne berkley phazer 2 spin steckrute bisher hab ich mit spinnern immer nur recht kleine barsche gefangen, die spinner waren aber auch nicht sehr groß.


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du diese Rute hier meinst.

Wenn es so ist, dann halte Dich an meinen letzten Post, wobei die 22g Blinker und die 4-er Spinner dann definitiv das Maximum der einzusetzenden Köder darstellt.
Zum gezielten Hechtfischen mit großen Ködern ist sie definitiv nichts.
Hauptsächlich wirst Du wohl am besten mit den 16g Blinkern und Spinnern in Größe 2 und 3 zurechkommen.
Die Größe der eingesetzten Köder sagt aber nicht unbedingt etwas über die Größe der gefangenen Fische aus. Sind keine großen Fische vor Ort, die auch beißen wollen, dann fängst Du auch keine.
Steigt Dir auf die Rute ein großer Hecht zum Beispiel ein, dann musst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen, die Rute kann das - musst halt nur ein wenig vorsichtiger drillen.

Was für eine Rolle und was für Schnur kommen denn zum Einsatz?


----------



## insomnium16 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

bei der rolle dachte ich an die 
*Shimano Alivio FC*

und schnur halt ne geflochtene die nicht ganz so teuer ist
*Spider Wire EZ Braid 0,2 stärke mit 11kg tragkraft*


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Oh ha - hast Du also noch keine Rolle und keine Schnur?

Ne günstige und sehr brauchbare Rolle wäre eine Spro Passion. Größe für Deine Rute max. 3000-er. Ne 2000-er würde es auch tun.
Diese Rolle bekommst Du im Angebot für um die 30 bis 40 Euro.
Ist zig-fach bewährt und günstig - gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis halt.

Bei den Shimanos ist das immer so ne Sache - gerade im Nidrigpreissektor zahlst Du da viel Geld für einen überteuerten Namen. Da können andere Hersteller wesentlich mehr. 
Wichtig beim Spinnfischen ist eine Rolle, die die Schnur vernünftig verlegt, und deren Bremse vernünftig arbeitet. Beides kann die Spro - nebenbei ist sie noch recht robust.

Die Schnur, die Du Dir ausgesucht hast, überfordert Deine Rute. Eine max 15lb Schnur (ca. 7kg) sind schon mehr als genug. Eine 10lb Schnur würde es auch tun.
Wenn es die Spiderwire sein soll, dann reicht die 11-er allemale aus.
Kein Fisch bringt soviel Druck auf die Schnur, dass er sie Dir zerreißen könnte - jedenfalls kein Hecht und kein Barsch. Außerdem hast Du noch eine Rollenbremse und eine Rute, die dem Schnurbruch entgegenwirken.


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Rolle schaust Du hier:

Spro Passion 730 FD


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Mein Rat:
Geh in einen Angelladen in deinem Ort. Wenn du Rolle+Schnur+Kunstköder brauchst, sag dem Dealer deine Schmerzgrenze, wenn er ein guter Händler ist, der dich als Dauerkunde gewinnen will (das lässt du im Gespräch ja durchblicken), stellt er dir was zusammen, was du preislich kaum im www kriegst (da überall ja auch Versandkosten oben drauf kommen), 

Online wird sich für dich nur rechnen, wenn du genau weißt, was du willst und du bestellst nur bei einem Onlinehändler, der alles hat.

Im Laden um die Ecke kriegst du auch einzelne Gummifische.
Schwieriger zu fischen? Wenn man jigt, ja. In Schweden kannst du GuFis aber auch sehr gut ganz einfach schleppen oder einkurbeln.

Die empfohlenen Spinner sind in der Tat gut. Damit kann man kaum was falsch machen. Trotzdem empfehle ich mind. 1-2 Wobbler mitzunehmen. Es gibt auch günstige, die gut laufen; es muss nicht Ukiwara drauf stehen, es darf auch Balzer od. Cormoran sein.
Einen Tiefläufer, der 4m Tiefe kann, solltest du dabei haben, denn was nützt dir der schönste Mepps-Spinner, wenn die Viecher auf 6m stehen.

Das Wasser der südschwedischen Seen ist meist kohlrabenschwarz. Die meisten deiner Köder sollten viel Druck & Radau machen, grell-helle Farben aufweisen.

Wenn's mit der Kohle richtig eng wird, verzichte auf das Geflecht. Ne 0,25-0,30er Mono tuts auch! Beim Hecht n'dunkles Stahlvorfach dran, beim Barsch ein Mono- od. Fluorovorfach.

Der günstigste Spinnköder ist übrigens ein Köderfisch. Drilling am Stahlvorfach, auf das du einen stinknormalen Knopf gezogen hast (damit der Drilling nicht im KöFi versinkt), dann KöFi aufziehen, feddich. Wenn er tiefer runter od. nicht so rumtrudeln soll, Stein die die Bauchhöhle stecken, zunähen.
Fängt in überfischten Gewässern oft besser als jeder Kunstköder.

Und die Alivio ist gut, wenn du nix gleichwertiges Günstigeres kriegst, nimm die.


----------



## insomnium16 (1. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

sher schön vielen dank für die mühe von dir und den anderen


----------



## pensiveface (2. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

also 50 Euro reichen dicke nur für Köder. Hast ja echt schon gute Tipps bekommen bezüglich Spiner und Blinker. Gummis würde ich auf alle Fälle holen, auch wenn du damit noch keine Erfahrung hast. Man kann schließlich auch die Faulenzermethode anwenden. Sofern das Gewässer relativ krautfrei ist, wird auch nicht so viel verloren gehen.


----------



## vermesser (2. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Für 50 Euro gibts doch ne schöne Box, sag ich mal...

5-6 Effzett Blinker in unterschiedlichen Farben (silber, kupfer, gold) in 16 und 22 Gramm...

3-4 vernünftige Spinner (DAM ist gut und günstig), ebenfalls in kupfer, silber, gold in Größe 3 oder 4...

nochmal 5-6 Kopytos in 15 cm in weiß, gelb, rot-weiß, blau-weiß-glitter und motoroil an Köpfen von 15 Gramm ungefähr...

2-3 preiswerte Wobbler wie den DAM Snake Diver, die Spro Power Catcher oder ähnlich...

Und Du wirst in nahezu jedem Gewässer Hechte fangen...


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*



vermesser schrieb:


> Für 50 Euro gibts doch ne schöne Box, sag ich mal...
> 
> 5-6 Effzett Blinker in unterschiedlichen Farben (silber, kupfer, gold) in 16 und 22 Gramm...
> 
> ...


 
Und die Teile an einer leichten Rute, die dem TE zur Verfügung steht?


----------



## Düser (2. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*



Angelkönig2010 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Heinzblinker? Frage an Düser



Lieber Angelkönig, ich bin es eine Person wie dir nicht würdig, dennoch versuche ich dir zu Antworten. Leider ist bei dem Wort ein t-verschwunden, es heißt Heintz-blinker. Das ich nicht sofort geantwortet habe, lag nicht daran, das ich nicht den ganzen Tag am PC hänge, sondern daran, das ich mich vor deiner Autorität fürchte!


----------



## vermesser (3. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Und die Teile an einer leichten Rute, die dem TE zur Verfügung steht?



Bei den Snake Divern seh ich kein Problem- die bieten recht wenig Widerstand...bei den Kopytos müsste man das probieren und eventuell mit leichteren Köpfen vorlieb nehmen...aber beim durchkurbeln müssen auch die von mir vorgeschlagenen noch gehen...da hat ne leicht gebogene Rute, falls es denn an die Grenze geht, keinen riesigen Einfluss.

Leute, der TE möchte Fische fangen, nicht speziell angeln. Ich würde nicht ganz so angeln, ich besitze aber auch mittlerweile 10 Spinnruten so ungefähr...


----------



## insomnium16 (3. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

mhm meinste sicher dass das noch in mit dem wurfgewicht vereinbahr ist
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...bler/dam-effzett-pointer-wobbler-2/detail.jsf

was haltet ihr neben den spinnern noch von 3,4 wobblern der preisklasse so mit  13g ? 
hab gelesen dass die fische teilweise recht tief stehen wäre doof wenn ich dann mit meinen spinnern nicht so tief komme
lg


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Mal ne Frage vorweg: Hast Du die Rute schon gekauft, oder willst Du sie noch kaufen?
Wenn Du noch kaufen willst, dann wähle sie etwas stärker - so um 40-60g WG. Damit bist Du etwas flexibler, was die Ködergrößen angeht.

Klar, den Wobbler, den Du da gepostet hast, der fängt auch seine Fische.
Er hat eine angegebene Tauchtiefe von max. 3,2m. Die erreicht man aber meitens nicht beim normalen einholen.
Du sagst, dass die Hechte da sehr tief stehen - wie tief sind die Seen denn? Weißt Du das?
Stehen die Hechte zum Beispiel auf 6 oder 7m, dann hast Du mit nem Wobbler, der 3 bis 4m darüber läuft auch nur wenig Erfolgschancen.

Wenn Du halbwegs weißt, wie tief die Seen sind, dann solltest Du vielleicht einen Wobbler wählen, der annährend an die Tiefe der Gewässer herankommt (gut, irgendwo ist natürlich Schluß).
Hast Du Gewässertiefen um die 5 m, dann kannst Du ruhig einen Wobbler nehmen, der den Grund erreicht - hast Du den Grund erreicht, hörst Du einfach mit dem Einholen auf und lässt den Wobbler wieder auftreiben - dann geht das Spiel von vorne los. So kannst Du eine große Bandbreite der Wassertiefen durchfischen. Kommst Du nicht soweit herunter, entgeht Dir untere Gewässerbereich.
Die meisten Wobbler zum Werfen sind in ihrer Lauftiefe beschränkt - gebräuchlich sind noch Tiefen so um die 5m. Alles was noch tiefer tauchen kann, geht auch meist richtig in die Kohle.

Als Wobbler fällt mir zum Beispiel so etwas ein: halbwegs-Tieftaucher

Wenn Du nur bei Spinner und Blinker bleiben willst, dann gibt es auch noch diese Möglichkeit: ABU Mörrum
Dieser Bleikopfspinner lässt sich auch sehr tief führen - das Blatt rotiert bereits bei sehr leichtem Zug. Ich fische den oft an einem sehr tiefen Forellensee (bis 40m). Auf 6 bis 8m kommt man mit dem recht einfach. Und es beißen nicht nur Forellen darauf - die Hechte mögen ihn genau so gerne.


----------



## Düser (3. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Tiefläufer (in Hechtgrößen auch noch...) machen mMn. viel zu viel Druck, um die mit einer 30gr Rute angeln zu können. Vondaher, Blinker lange durchsacken lassen, und dann ein paar Hecht und Barsche ziehen  

Bleikopfspinner wären ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit, machen in Hechtgrößen + Bleikopf aber auch ordentlich Druck...
Sonnt, wirklich, Gummis am Bleikopf. Geh am besten zu einem Angelladen, ein paar Bleiköpfe, eine bunte Auswahl von 5-10 Gummis in 5-12cm sollte für Barsch und Hechtschniepel passen.
Ich würde von Balzer oder Sprogummis abraten. ich zum Beispiel fange mit denen einfach GAR NICHT. Die Noactionshads mal ausgeschlossen... Nimm die klassischen Kopytos von Relex, oder, wenn vorhanden, den Shaker!


----------



## insomnium16 (3. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

@ FisherMan66

ne die rute hab ich noch nicht gekauft ich hab daheim noch alte ruten ca. 20 jahre wenn nit noch älter von shakespeare da angel ich halt immer am see mit mit pose auf forellen da tuen sie ihren zweck noch. glaube allerdings kaum dass ich sie noch verwenden kann wenn da mal nen hecht drauf geht in schweden deshalb die neue rute kannste mir denn eine für so 30,40 euro empfehlen ?
kann ich bei dem wurfgewicht eigentlich noch gut kleinere fische mit spaß ziehen oder is die dann nit knüppel hart ansonsten würd ich halt echt lieber kleinere barsche mit der ausrüstung ziehen als jetzt noch zig euros auszugeben
lg


----------



## Lorenz (3. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Wann gehts denn in den Urlaub? 
Fischst du vom Boot?
Wie tief ist der See maximal und wie tief im Schnitt?
...


Manche Angaben bzgl. Tauchtiefen sind utopisch (ausser beim Schleppen mit dünnen Schnüren vielleicht).
Ködergröße/-form,Laufverhalten,reale Lauftiefe etc. können extrem unterschiedlich sein, genauso wie der Druck der dadurch erzeugt wird. Ein 14cm schlanker leichter Flachläufer macht u.U. weniger Druck als ein bulliger 6cm Super-Tiefläufer (z.B. Husky Jerk 14 (14cm) vs. Crankin Rap 14 (Länge 6cm,14 ist die Tauchtiefe in Fuss)).


----------



## insomnium16 (3. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

ja also es geht erst nächstes jahr im sommer los wenn ich und ein kumpel das abi bestanden haben
das ganze ist mit einer 2 wöchigen wanderung verbunden weshalb die rute auch nicht so lang sein sollte. wollte aber keine tele rute nehmen 
gefischt wird vom ufer da wir an nicht nur einem see fischen werden sondern an mehreren kann die tiefe natürlich schwanken natürlich auch nur da wo der fiskekort gilt


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

Na toll 

Hättst natürlich auch gleich sagen können, dass Du für Deinen Trip überhaupt noch keine Ausrüstung hast. Dann wäre vieles leichter gewesen. 

Ideal wäre natürlch ne Reise-Steckrute, also eine, die z.b. vierteilig ist. Das Problem sind dann die 30 bis 40 Euro.
Wenn auch zweiteilig geht, wäre das hier vielleicht ganz nett. ABU Vendetta

Die Leute, die ich kenne und die sie auch fischen, sind damit sehr zufrieden, vor allem für den Kurs, den sie kostet. 
Damit machen Barsche genauso noch Spaß, wie auch Hechte. Solltest Dich halt mit Deinen Ködern so um 20g herum bewegen. Das ist der optimale WG-Bereich für die Rute.
Die Rute gepaart mit einer 2000-er Rolle und Du hast eine schöne Kombi in der Hand. Wie schon geschrieben, ich würde die Spro Passion 720 dafür nehmen.
Köder wurden Dir ja nun mittlerweile genügend genannt. 
Wenn Du eh nur in Ufernähe angelst, dass auch noch im Sommer, dann kannst Du, wenn Du unbedingt Wobbler einsetzen willst, auch welche nehmen, die nicht ganz so tief laufen. Auf der Seite vom Boardpartner Tommi Engel hats Du ja eine kostengünstige Auswahl zur Verfügung.

Du musst für den Sommer auch nicht unbedingt die Riesen-Köder nehmen. Die Raubfische passen sich da gerne an die vorhandene Beute an und die besteht im Sommer sehr oft aus den Brutfischen des Frühjahres.


----------



## insomnium16 (3. November 2011)

*AW: kunstköder für ca. 50 euro*

hey
ja stimmt tut mir leid
dann erstmal vielen dank für die nette hilfe


----------

